
J.J. Abrams on the Magic of Mystery  - naish
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/17-05/mf_jjessay?currentPage=all
======
manvsmachine
J.J. gave a TED talk on the same subject a while ago:
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/j_j_abrams_mystery_box.ht...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/j_j_abrams_mystery_box.html)

